# التأريض



## ليث النعيمي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الغاية من التأريض: إن تأريض جسم معدني يعني ربط هذا الجسم بالأرض بهدف جعل كمونه أقرب ما يمكن إلى كمون الأرض الطبيعية، وهو الصفر.
وللتأريض غايتان رئيستان:
الأولى: حماية الإنسان والحيوان من أخطار التكهرب الناتج عن ظهور التوترات الخطيرة على الأجزاء المعدنية القابلة للمس، والتي قد تعرض الإنسان أو الحيوان في حال لمسها إلى صعقة كهربائية، وهذه التوترات تنتج عادة نتيجة تماس عرضي بين النواقل الحية وهذه الأجسام المعدنية.
الثانية: المحافظة على نظام توزيع القدرة الكهربائية من ارتفاع توتر الشبكة بالنسبة للأرض (عند حدوث الأعطال الأرضية)، الذي يتجاوز التوتر المسموح لعمل العوازل.
يتم تأريض الأجسام المعدنية بوصلها عبر ناقل جيد الناقلية (الناقل الأرضي) إلى جسم معدني (قطب التأريض) المدفون بالأرض بطريقة مناسبة تؤمن الاتصال الجيد بينه وبين الأرض، أي أن نظام التأريض يتألف من أقطاب التأريض والناقل الأرضي الرئيسي والنواقل الأرضية الفرعية.
*تأثير التيار الكهربائي على جسم المرء:*
إن مرور تيار كهربائي في جسم المرء له تأثيراته الفيزيولوجية عليه، و عندما يمر تيار مقداره /0.5ميلي أمبير/ وباهتزاز قدره /50 هرتز/ فإن المرء يشعر بمرور هذا التيار وهو أصغر تيار يشعر به الإنسان، وفي حال رفع هذا التيار إلى /5ميلي أمبير/ وتم لمسه بواسطة اليد فإنه يشعر برعشة، وعندما نرفع التيار إلى /7 ميلي أمبير/ فإن المرء يجد صعوبة جدية في تحرير يده من الناقل في حال لمسه. عندما يصل التيار إلى /13 ميلي أمبير/ فإنه يؤدي إلى تشنج اليد كلياً مع تصلب في الأصابع، حيث أن ردة الفعل الطبيعية لليد تكون انقباضية، وفي حال رفع التيار إلى /25 ميلي أمبير/ هذا يؤدي إلى سرعة عملية الشهيق والزفير وصعوبة في التنفس الطبيعي. وعندما يصل التيار إلى /50ميلي أمبير/ فإنه حتماً سيفقد الوعي والإرادة، وإذا استمر مرور هذا التيار سيؤدي حتماً إلى الصعق الكهربائي المؤدي إلى الموت الحتمي.
*مقاومة جسم الإنسان:*
إن المقاومة الفعلية للإنسان في الحالة الطبيعية كبيرة جداً إلا أن هذه المقاومة متغيرة وليست ثابتة وخاصة عندما نطبق على جسم الإنسان فرق توتر، فإن هذه المقاومة تتناقص إلى الحدود الدنيا، وهنا يجب التأكيد بأن مقاومة جسم الإنسان ليست واحدة إنما مختلفة بين إنسان وآخر وبين الرجل والأنثى. فهي بشكل عام تتعلق بالإضافة إلى علاقتها بالتوتر المطبق عليها أيضاً بالتركيب الفيزيولوجي ونعومة الجلد ونسبة الرطوبة كما أيضاً تتعلق بالمدة الزمنية التي يستمر فيها مرور التيار. ففي حال تطبيق توتر قيمته /50 فولط/ فإن المقاومة بحدود /10 كيلو أوم/ وفي حال رفع التوتر إلى /100 فولط/ تصبح المقاومة بحدود /7 كيلو أوم/ وعند توتر قدره /220 فولط/ فإن المقاومة تصبح /1.6 كيلو أوم/ أما عند توتر قدره /500V/ تصبح المقاومة بحدود /1.1 كيلو أوم/.
إذاً فكلما ارتفع الجهد المطبق على جسم الإنسان كلما انهارت مقاومته وهذا يعني في هذه الحالة أن التيار الذي سوف يمر في جسمه، سيزداد وبالتالي الخطورة تزداد عليه أيضاً والتي تؤدي إلى صعقه.
وهذا موضح على الخط البياني لانهيار المقاومة . 
وبما أننا في الحياة العملية نستخدم هذه السويات من التوترات و في حالة لمسها عن عمد، أو عن طريق الصدفة، فإنها تصبح مصدر خطر جدي علينا. ولذلك في مثل هذه الحالات يجب أخذ كافة التدابير التقنية المناسبة للحماية من خطر اللمس للأجزاء المعدنية والهياكل التي تكون تحت توتر والتي قد تنشأ على سطوحها جهد اللمس الخطر.
لقد تبين فيما سبق أن الحد الأعلى لقيمة التيار الذي يمكن لمسه دون نشوء خطر جدي على حياتنا هو بحدود 25 ميلي أمبير وذلك ضمن الشروط النظامية للوسط المحيط أي الوسط الجاف.
في هذه الحالة فإن مقاومة جسم الإنسان المطبق عليه جهد بين /220 – 380 فولط/ هو الجهد النظامي المستخدم، تكون المقاومة محصورة بين /1500- 2500 أوم/ وذلك كما هو مبين على المنحني فإن توتر اللمس الذي قد ينشأ والذي لا يشكل خطراً على المرء وهو أعلى توتر مسموح لمسه، لا يتجاوز /65 فولط/ وهذا ناتج من العلاقة الرياضية التالية:
​بينما في حالة الوسط الرطب نسبياً فإن جهد اللمس لا يتجاوز /50 فولط/ حيث أن مقاومة جسم الإنسان في هذه الحالة بحدود /2000 أوم/، وإذا كان الوسط مشبع بالرطوبة الدائمة فإن جهد اللمس يجب أن لا يتجاوز /24 فولط/ حيث أن مقاومة جسم الإنسان في هذه الحالة بحدود /1000 أوم/ وفي الحالات الخاصة جداً والتي يكون وسط المحيط مبلل (العمل في المياه) ولا توجد أي حماية مساعدة مستخدمة أثناء العمل فإن مقاومة جسم الإنسان تتدنى إلى حدود /500 أوم/ فإن جهد اللمس في هذه الحالة يجب أن لا يتجاوز /12 فولط/.
كل جهود اللمس المبينة أعلاه التي قد تنشأ على الأجزاء المعدنية والتي تعتبر أجزاء غير حية. هي عبارة عن فرق جهد ناشئ بينها وبين الأرض الذي يعتبر كمونها /0/.
كل نظم الحمايات المختلفة والمستخدمة في التجهيزات الكهربائية يجب أن تحقق الضمانة الأكيدة للحماية من نشوء جهد اللمس الذي يتعدى هذه القيم وذلك في حال نشوء عطل ما قد يطرأ على هذه التجهيزات.
*الحمايات وأنواعه ووظائفها:* في التجهيزات الكهربائية نميز أنواع الحمايات على الشكل التالي :
1- الحماية الموضعية. 2- التركيب الصحيح. 3- الحماية بطريقة العزل. 4- الحماية بواسطة الجهد الضعيف. 5- التأريض 6- التنتير (بواسطة الخط الحيادي). 7 – الحماية بطريقة الفصل .


*1- الحماية الموضوعية:*
تعتبر أبسط حماية من جهد اللمس، الذي ينشأ على الأجزاء الحية من الآلات والتجهيزات الكهربائية على سبيل المثال: شبكات التوتر الكهربائية التي يتم تمديدها على الأعمدة والأبراج العالية والتي لا يمكن الوصول إليها أو لمسها، حتى عن طريق المركبات وعربات النقل. وتمدد بعيدة عن نوافذ الأبنية العالية. كذلك محطات تحويل والإنتاج ومراكز التحويل تكون كافة قواطع التوتر المتوسط والعالي وكافة التجهيزات في غرف وحجيرات خاصة بهذه التجهيزات، والدخول إلى هذه الأماكن غير ممكن.
2- *الحماية عن طريق التركيب الصحيح:* 
من الحمايات البسيطة أيضاً وذات شأن كبير والتي تدخل ضمن طرق الحماية من جهد اللمس. وهي طريقة تجميع وتركيب التجهيزات الكهربائية بشكل صحيح وهنا يجب الاهتمام بأهم التجهيزات الكهربائية التي تكون على تماس مباشر باستخداماتنا اليومية، و التي تتعلق بالتمديدات الكهربائية (إنارة والمآخذ) .
*3- الحماية بطريقة التأريض :*
​تعتبر طريقة الحماية الأرضية للتجهيزات الكهربائية من أكثر الطرق استخداماً للحماية من خطر جهد اللمس ويتم استخدام هذه الحماية في شبكات التوتر المنخفض سواء كانت عقدة مركز التحويل (نقطة النجمة) مؤرضة أو معزولة.
في الشكل الموضح عبارة عن شبكة ثلاثية الطور تنبثق من جهة الخرج لمركز التحويل (الثانوي) والتي فيها نقطة النجمة مؤرضة بواسطة الأرضي R2. لنفترض بأن إحدى التفريعات من هذه الشبكة تغذي جهاز كهربائي وليكن محرك، هذا المحرك ثلاثي الطور ووشائعه معزولة تماماً عن جسمه، إن منبع التيار يمر عبر الأطوار الثلاثة عبر فواصم الحماية ومنها إلى نقطة الدخل في المحرك. ثم يمر عبر الوشائع الداخلية لهذا الجهاز. ففي حالة انهيار عازلية إحدى الوشائع بسبب أو لآخر والتي يمكن أن تحصل، ينشأ على جسم المحرك توتر بقدر توتر الطور،و في حالة وجود أرضي جيد موصول مع جسم المحرك (R1) فإن تيار العطل الناتج يمر عبر القطب الأرضي R1 ثم يعبر هذا التيار مقاومة العبور إلى الأرض ثم يعود إلى القطب الأرضي لمركز التحويل (أرضي التشغيل) ومنه إلى نقطة النجمة في المحولة.
إن تيار العطل هذا كلما كان كبيراً كلما كانت المقاومة الكلية للدارة المعنية صغيرة، لذلك عملياً كلما كانت المقاومة الأرضية للجهاز R1 والمقاومة لنقطة النجمة R2 صغيرتان يكون تيار العطل كبير وبهذه الحالة يجب أن يكون أكبر من التيار المعياري الفاصمة المعيارية التي تحمي الجهاز، وبالتالي يؤدي إلى فتح قاطع الحماية أو إلى انصهار الفاصمة، وهذا يؤدي إلى وقف التغذية الكهربائية عن الجهاز. لذلك ليس كافياً أن يكون الأرضي جيد فقط إنما لكي تكون الحماية الأرضية فعالة يجب أن يكون كامل طريق عبور تيار العطل ذو ناقلية جيدة وتيار العطل اكبر من التيار المعياري إن كان للفاصمة أو لقاطع الحماية.
إن العناصر الأساسية التي تدخل ضمن الحماية الأرضية هي: مقاومة القطب الأرضي 1R والتي يجب أن تكون قيمتها متناسبة مع تيار الاسمي للفاصمة المستخدمة في الدارة أو مع تيار القطع لقاطع الحماية.وكذلك مع مقاومة التشغيل R2
إن الشرط الأساسي لعمل الحماية الأرضية هو أن تكون قيمة تيار العطل IP أكبر من قيمة تيار القطع للفاصمة أو من تيار زيادة الشدة المعيارية لقاطع الحماية لأكبر جهاز مركب في الدارة بحيث يؤدي إلى حرق منصهرة الحماية أو فتح تماسات القاطع. وتيار العطل يتناسب طرداً مع جهد الطور الواحد وعكساً مع قيمة المقاومة الكلية لطريق تيار العطل (RS + R0 + RP).
من العلاقة نجد أن مقاومة الحماية الأرضية ومقاومة أرض التشغيل لهما تأثير جوهري على فعالية عمل الحماية الأرضية. وبنسبة أقل تكون فعالية الحماية الصفرية في حالة التأريض معاً أي بإضافة قيمة مقاومة الشبكة RS 
وبإهمال هذه المقاومة فإن جهد الطور يتوزع على المقاومات R0 ، RP حسب الشكل المرفق:
​يوضح الشكل توزيع جهد اللمس على كلٍ من أرضي التشغيل وأرضي الحماية​ففي حالة مقاومة أرضي الحماية تساوي مقاومة أرض التشغيل فإن جهد الطور يتوزع على كلا المقاومتين بالتساوي، أي أنه ينشأ على أرض الحماية توتر قدره /110 فولط/ وعلى مقاومة أرض التشغيل /110 فولط/ وفي حال عدم تساوي المقاومتين فإن جهد الطور يتوزع بقدر نسبة هاتين المقاومتين على بعضهما البعض.
واستنادا إلى هذا الشرط،فما هي قيمة مقاومة الحماية الأرضية ومقاومة ارضي التشغيل لتحقيق هذا الشرط!
إن مقاومة ارضي التشغيل في الشبكات التي فيها نقطة نجمة مركز التحويل مؤرضة هي:


ومقاومة ارضي الحماية: 
حيث أنV220هو توتر الطور وV65 هو توتر اللمس،و I هو تيار القطع للفاصمة أو لقاطع الحماية.
أما بالنسبة إلى المقاومة الأرضية المشتركة والتي تستخدم لأكثر من جهاز واحد فإننا نأخذ تيار القطع لأكبر جهاز في المنشأة.
وكما رأينا في الشكل السبق أن مقاومة الأرضي تتناسب طردا مع توتر اللمس وعكسا مع تيار قطع الفاصمة وعلى سبيل المثال ليكن لدينا محرك كهربائي استطاعته5KW ثلاثي الطور ،إن تيار هذا المحرك A10،ونريد أن نحسب قيمة المقاومة الأرضية لهذا الجهاز،
 حسب العلاقة السابقة فان مقاومة الارضي2.6 أوم وإذا كانت استطاعة المحرك بدلا من 5كيلو واط هي10كيلو واط فان مقاومة الأرضي في هذه الحالة تساوي 1.3 أوم.
نستنتج من هذا المثال بأنه كلما كان الجهاز المطلوب تأريضه ذو استطاعة كبيره كلما كانت المقاومة الأرضية صغيره.
مثال آخر :لدينا جهاز كهربائي تياره الاسمي 30امبيرأحادي الطور فان الفاصمة المناسبة هي 75 أمبير وإذا حسبنا المقوم الكلية لطريق تيار العطل فستكون 3اوم والآن إذا وزعنا هذه المقاومة الكلية بين ارضي التشغيل وعلى مقاومة الشبكة فان مقاومة ارضي الحماية تكون اقل من واحد أوم وفي هذه الحالة من الصعب تحقيقها وإذا أردنا تحقيقها فإنها مكلفة اقتصاديا.لذلك يجب التفتيش عن طريق أخرى للحماية من جهد اللمس.
 لذلك في حالة عدم إمكانية التأريض وخاصة للتجهيزات الكهربائية ذات الاستطاعة العالية 
وكونه مكلف اقتصادية، لذلك نلجأ إلى استخدام الحماية التفاضلية والتي نوضحها في الأشكال التالية:
إن طريقة الحماية بواسطة القواطع التفاضلية لا تحتاج إلى مقاومة أرضية صغيرة 


قاطع تفاضلي (توتر – تيار)​ 


نورد بعض النماذج للأقطاب الأرضية​أخيرا يبقى أن نشير إلى أن قيمة المقاومة للأقطاب الأرضية تتعلق بقيمة المقاومة النوعية للتربة ولكل نوع من هذه الأقطاب. علما بأنه أيضا المقاومة النوعية للتربة متغيرة مع تغير الأشهر على مدار السنة.​مقاومة الصفيحة :  حيث ρ المقومة النوعية للتربة و L اكبر طول للصفيحة
مقاومة أرضي مبسط:  حيثL طول المبسط
مقاومة الوتد الأرضي :  حيث L طول الوتد​
مثال:
قيمة المقاومة الكلية لشبكة التأريض R=2.6Ώباعتبار إن المقاومة النوعية للتربة تقدر بـ :100Ώm=ρ​
​​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*منقول من القسم المدنى الى قسم هندسة الاتصالات*

تم نقل الموضوع الى القسم المناسب له وهو هندسة الاتصالات 


 ملتقى المهندسين العرب > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 *التأريض *


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو ومعلومات قيمه . ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## Almuhammedi (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مقال أكثر من رائع ياليث النعيمي. ياحبذا لو أرفقت المراجع (أو ارتباط) للإطلاع أكثر وشكرا


----------

